# Groomers in CT



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

While I want to try to do most of Ella's grooming myself, but I want to get her professionally groomed occasionally. 

Does anyone know of a good golden groomer in Connecticut? Preferably near the shoreline. I don't need her as perfect as a grooming for show, but just someone who does a decent job for a reasonable price. 

Thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

